# Fall Harvest thoughts for 2018



## jgmann67 (Apr 22, 2018)

For the last two years, I've grapes purchased from Harford Vineyard and sourced from the Suisun Valley, CA. I'm thinking about going south with my grapes this year... and doing a Zin from Paso Robles grapes. 

Anyone use these grapes? Thoughts?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thinking about going north myself and making some WA wine. In all honesty though, I've been really happy with the wines from Lanza in Suisun and I'm a little nervous about straying.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 23, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Thinking about going north myself and making some WA wine. In all honesty though, I've been really happy with the wines from Lanza in Suisun and I'm a little nervous about straying.



Other than the grief with MLF, I’m happy with the quality as well. The pricing is only slightly better for Paso Robles grapes. I was interested in what the hotter growing season does to wine from There.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 23, 2018)

Paso Robles sounds like a great locale to put on your wine’s labels to me. I know I’ll be venturing into new territory as well. I wasn’t thrilled with Central Valley. But I also didn’t have high expectations knowing they are the cheapest out there. 
WA grapes just kinda loom over head. Taunting me with the idea. The rattlesnake joint. The prices and the good rep have me building up the quality of the grapes in my head. And the idea of the northern climate and later harvest is enticing too. (Kinda sick of dealing with low acid)
Definitely bucking up this fall. Whether I go south, north, or way north is TBD.


----------



## zadvocate (Apr 23, 2018)

I keep wanting to do some WA grapes but havent pulled the trigger. I was going to get some from Lake County but didnt because I was going for the Koch cab from lanza. In hindsight I should have.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow, you guys are eally looking ahead. I'm still waiting and excited about my spring grapes and juices. There are a few varietals that do well my Virginia area. PV, CF, Tannat, P Manseng and Voignier.
I think I'll stay local this fall and do all but the Voignier but may spring for some WA grapes.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 23, 2018)

I tend to think too much about certain things. [emoji41][emoji485]


----------



## pgentile (Apr 24, 2018)

I would love to get an upgrade in quality with my grape sources in the fall, but it's hard to argue against the very good result I have gotten from the so called "premium" grapes from the supplier here in Philly. I look at the lists from Gino Pinto's and Harford and think that's the way to go, but then when the time comes, I weigh a 2 hour round trip versus 30 min and the grape sources don't seem that relevant anymore.

True believer in getting the best quality fruit you can afford. But I do let laziness get in the way.

Really need an importer of South African, Chilean, Australian, etc of grapes and juices in Philadelphia.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 24, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Really need an importer of South African, Chilean, Australian, etc of grapes and juices in Philadelphia.


 Maybe there is one that you (we) haven't found yet. I would have never known to go to Harford unless @Boatboy24 and @heatherd had been discussing their wines from there on this forum.

I'm lazy too, Harford is only about an hour away, if it was further I might not visit quite so often.


----------



## pgentile (Apr 24, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> Maybe there is one that you (we) haven't found yet. I would have never known to go to Harford unless @Boatboy24 and @heatherd had been discussing their wines from there on this forum.
> 
> I'm lazy too, Harford is only about an hour away, if it was further I might not visit quite so often.



I'll keep lookin'. But I shouldn't complain in actuality having three places to get grapes within a reasonable driving distance is quite lucky. I would really like to check out Presque Isles and surrounding area, but it's 6+ hours away, maybe someday in the future for a one or two nighter.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 24, 2018)

pgentile said:


> I'll keep lookin'. But I shouldn't complain in actuality having three places to get grapes within a reasonable driving distance is quite lucky. I would really like to check out Presque Isles and surrounding area, but it's 6+ hours away, maybe someday in the future for a one or two nighter.


My brother works for the State and sez the easiest way to the Erie area is helicopter...no direct route.

We have a cabin in Tioga County up near @bkisel and I've thought about a day trip from there down route 6. Still a long round trip, but then free lodging before going home the next day. Plus Walkers Fruit Farm is not that much further North than Presque Isle, so you could hit two places in the same day.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 24, 2018)

pgentile said:


> I'll keep lookin'. But I shouldn't complain in actuality having three places to get grapes within a reasonable driving distance is quite lucky. I would really like to check out Presque Isles and surrounding area, but it's 6+ hours away, maybe someday in the future for a one or two nighter.



The 3rd is Keystone homebrew right? They also have chilean. I checked it out and have stuff not available elsewhere. Pintos and Hartford have identical menus almost. But keystone (2 locations) present yet even more options. And there’s always Corrados 
Having options is nice. From $36 Central Valley lugs to $120 Sonoma lugs. Paso Robles, wash st rattlesnake hills, suisun, Sierra Nevada, Lanza I do feel lucky.


----------



## pgentile (Apr 24, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> The 3rd is Keystone homebrew right? They also have chilean. I checked it out and have stuff not available elsewhere. Pintos and Hartford have identical menus almost. But keystone (2 locations) present yet even more options. And there’s always Corrados
> Having options is nice. From $36 Central Valley lugs to $120 Sonoma lugs. Paso Robles, wash st rattlesnake hills, suisun, Sierra Nevada, Lanza I do feel lucky.



Yup Keystone, have'nt been there yet. But have viewed their website and inventory many many times.

If Corrado's is in the mix then so is Harford. So that makes five actually.


----------



## heatherd (May 1, 2018)

Plus there's M&M (juicegrape.com).


----------



## heatherd (May 1, 2018)

I need to tip my 2017 WA Rattlesnake Valley Pinot Noir carboys and see how they are doing....


----------



## Ajmassa (May 1, 2018)

heatherd said:


> I need to tip my 2017 WA Rattlesnake Valley Pinot Noir carboys and see how they are doing....



Nice. A Pinot. Sometimes a forgotten grape to homewinemakers. My 1st kit was Pinot Noir and I think was also my best. 
Please report back on the Rattlesnake Pinot tipping. Also what were your thoughts on the overall grape quality? 
I’ve been reading some things about the ability to predict certain traits of a finished wine based on tasting the fruit. Apparently after many years some people are able to pick up on certain things. I’m gonna start writing down detailed descriptions of the grapes taste notes, visuals, etc.. maybe after referring back I can learn a thing or 2.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 1, 2018)

heatherd said:


> I need to tip my 2017 WA Rattlesnake Valley Pinot Noir carboys and see how they are doing....



Let us know how it is. My Pinot from El Dorado grapes is coming along nicely, despite my leaving them in the cooler at Harford for ten days. I'm thinking of going all Washington this year.


----------



## heatherd (May 6, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Nice. A Pinot. Sometimes a forgotten grape to homewinemakers. My 1st kit was Pinot Noir and I think was also my best.
> Please report back on the Rattlesnake Pinot tipping. Also what were your thoughts on the overall grape quality?
> I’ve been reading some things about the ability to predict certain traits of a finished wine based on tasting the fruit. Apparently after many years some people are able to pick up on certain things. I’m gonna start writing down detailed descriptions of the grapes taste notes, visuals, etc.. maybe after referring back I can learn a thing or 2.


The grapes were lovely and in great condition. Tipping the carboy: tasting this after MLF, the wine is still nicely fruity and smells lush.


----------



## ceeaton (May 6, 2018)

heatherd said:


> ... fruity and a lush.



I can't believe you admitted you are a bit fruity and a lush, Heather! 

So I guess you got what you paid for when you purchased those grapes, that's nice to know.


----------



## heatherd (May 6, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Let us know how it is. My Pinot from El Dorado grapes is coming along nicely, despite my leaving them in the cooler at Harford for ten days. I'm thinking of going all Washington this year.


My grapes were at Harford awhile as well - they had to call me four days in to come get them because I misunderstood an email.

The Pinot Noir is delish a few months in. Its fruity and luscious. Going to be a good one...

They have Pinot Noir, Merlot, and Cabernet Sauvignon grapes from Washington grapes at Harford. It seems like there are wineries making those varietals all over the Yakima Valley, so you can't go wrong. https://www.visityakima.com/yakima-valley-wineries.asp 

Can't go wrong making wines the locals make!


----------



## heatherd (May 6, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> I can't believe you admitted you are a bit fruity and a lush, Heather!
> 
> So I guess you got what you paid for when you purchased those grapes, that's nice to know.


Haha, totally a fruity lush.


----------



## heatherd (May 8, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> My brother works for the State and sez the easiest way to the Erie area is helicopter...no direct route.
> 
> We have a cabin in Tioga County up near @bkisel and I've thought about a day trip from there down route 6. Still a long round trip, but then free lodging before going home the next day. Plus Walkers Fruit Farm is not that much further North than Presque Isle, so you could hit two places in the same day.


Have you looked at Keystone Homebrew? They have Washington State grapes/juice in the fall: http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/shop/wine/fresh-grapes-and-juice.html


----------



## ceeaton (May 9, 2018)

heatherd said:


> Have you looked at Keystone Homebrew? They have Washington State grapes/juice in the fall: http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/shop/wine/fresh-grapes-and-juice.html


Yeah, that would be a bit closer (4.5 hour round trip). I still like the helicopter idea...


----------



## Ajmassa (May 9, 2018)

heatherd said:


> Have you looked at Keystone Homebrew? They have Washington State grapes/juice in the fall: http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/shop/wine/fresh-grapes-and-juice.html



I’ve used keystone a few times now. Rented a press. Had samples tested (attatched to a winery). Geared up. Place is legit. Biggest LHBS I’ve ever seen. With kit wines and beers on tap to drink while you shop. 
They also sell frozen must from Italy and US. The fall and spring grapes they sell are also not the same vineyards available to us like how Harford/pintos have the same menus. Definitely a great spot to have as an option.


----------



## NorCal (May 9, 2018)

There are some excellent wineries in Paso Robles. Lots of heat, but still close enough to the ocean to get evening cooling. I would see Zin doing really well there.


----------



## gitmo234 (Jun 21, 2018)

Bumping this. I bought two buckets of pinotage, mixed them together and fermented. Could be a bit dodgy since I wasnt able to attend to it regularly and mess with it, threw in some bacteria for MLF with the yeast, as well as plenty of opti-red. 

who knows...didnt mess with it much so it may be the best ive made yet


----------



## CK55 (Jun 28, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Other than the grief with MLF, I’m happy with the quality as well. The pricing is only slightly better for Paso Robles grapes. I was interested in what the hotter growing season does to wine from There.



I live really close to Paso about 35-minute drive for me, lots of good grapes in the area. I have to try and locate some grapes this year as my vines won't be ready for 2 years.


----------



## zadvocate (Jul 2, 2018)

I have heard great things about Collinswood in Cleveland. He doesn't carry the lanza products but he does have other comparable grapes. I know I emailed him last year and he had some Lake County Cab that I was interested in and he carries Washington grapes. I'm lucky to have CFP in Pittsburgh who carries Lanza products so I would like to mix it up, but I dont feel like doing the two hour drive each way when I can go 30 mins.
That being said I too keep wanting to do some Washington grapes.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 6, 2018)

Well Harford folks I guess we will have find a new source. They will no longer be selling grapes and juice.


----------

